# Extreme cold weather = no temp reading



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Here's something I didn't expect.

The thermometer can *not *read temps colder than -30C - it displays "---C". On the positive side, this non-reading doesn't flash at you like all other negative temp readings


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

pookczek said:


> Here's something I didn't expect.
> 
> The thermometer can *not *read temps colder than -30C - it displays "---C". On the positive side, this non-reading doesn't flash at you like all other negative temp readings


 
That flashing is a little disconcerting. I know its darn cold, I don't need a constant *blinking* reminder. 

Strange, I wonder if it happens on the opposite end also. 
manuelga have you seen "---C" when its really hot out?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

based on non-canadian X-Trail service manual the sensor works between -15 and +45. I find the blinking so anoying that I'm gonna disconnect the sensor (in front of radiator just below the hood latch)


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> based on non-canadian X-Trail service manual the sensor works between -15 and +45. I find the blinking so anoying that I'm gonna disconnect the sensor (in front of radiator just below the hood latch)


+45 hey? Thats a little to much for my blood.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

kmccann said:


> That flashing is a little disconcerting. I know its darn cold, I don't need a constant *blinking* reminder.
> 
> Strange, I wonder if it happens on the opposite end also.
> manuelga have you seen "---C" when its really hot out?


I've seing as up to 35°C, never seing my exty blinking (but I've seing my Renault's Scenic Blinking at 3°C), & never "----C" (I can't figure how's that cold)


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> based on non-canadian X-Trail service manual the sensor works between -15 and +45. I find the blinking so anoying that I'm gonna disconnect the sensor (in front of radiator just below the hood latch)


Unhooking the sensor seems a little extreme. Why not just reset the display to clock or trip Odo? You can go back to outside temp in the spring.
PS I don't mind the flashing at all. It's nice to have a bit of a heads-up when the water on the road is about to turn to ice. :thumbup:


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> Unhooking the sensor seems a little extreme. Why not just reset the display to clock or trip Odo? You can go back to outside temp in the spring.
> PS I don't mind the flashing at all. It's nice to have a bit of a heads-up when the water on the road is about to turn to ice. :thumbup:


Because where I live it's always around +3 in winter so every time the temp goes up and back down it starts flashing. I find it very anoying when I have to change the display five times during 20km trip


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Mike, are you saying that when you've set the display to the clock or the trip odometer, the outside temp guage overrides your setting and comes back on with the annoying (to you) flashing number? If so, unhook away, but I'd be surprised if that's how it works.


----------

